# Reparacion de tv en corto circuito



## beto89 (Jun 26, 2012)

alguien me puede ayudar a repara mi tv el problema que tengo es que hubo una descarga eléctrica y el tv dejo de funcionar abrí el tv y la primer falla que encontré es que tenia el fusible reventado pero al cambiarlo lo conecto y sin siquiera intentar prender la tv se vuelve a reventar lo vuelvo a cambiar y se vuelve a reventar cheque el cable de alimentación y el cable esta en perfectas condiciones no se mucho de electrónica pero se agradece la ayuda es un televisor SANYO modelo DS25320


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2012)

medí si el puente diodo no este en corto,,,,,


----------



## beto89 (Jun 26, 2012)

ya lo medí y falla al medir las alternas marca cuando debe marcar infinito marca como 1400 mañana que los cambie te cuento haber como reacciona


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2012)

desconectalos y medilos de a uno, luego medi sobre el capacitor grandote de la fuente(continuidad) o sea siempre medi todo sin enchufar nada


----------



## beto89 (Jun 27, 2012)

ya medí todos los diodos y están funcionando bien medí el capacitor y me marca continuidad cuando pongo el rojo con mas del condensador y el negro con el menos y los invierto y también marca continuidad estuve investigando y el ptc puede ser una causa del rompimiento del fusible  sabes como se verifica este


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2012)

si marca en corto el capacitor ,retira el regulador y mide de vuelta el capasitor,si el corto se fue es porque el regulador esta en corto,por el pct no te preocupes por el momento


----------



## beto89 (Jun 27, 2012)

el regulador es el transformadorcito que esta cerca del capacitor


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2012)

Beto89

Para asegurarte que el PTC no sea el que provoca que el fusible se abra, solo desconecta la bobina de desmagnetización y ya no se abrira el fusible si el problema viene por ahi.

Excepto que este muy mal dicho PTC.

Recordando comentarios de ElGriego siempre es preferible colocar una lampara serie de 150 W con el TV.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2012)

el regulador es el integrado cerca del transformador de la fuente, una foto ayudaría,
 si los diodos están bien y el capacitor marca corto ,no puede ser el ptc porque esta conectado antes de los diodos


----------



## beto89 (Jun 27, 2012)

http://i49.tinypic.com/wgrx4o.jpg



ya lo encontré es un pc817 no se como medirlo pero lo voy a cambiar y también el capacitor crees que allá algún otro problema


----------



## ikepaz (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola Beto89,lo correcto seria que nos digas que semiconductores tenes en fuente, pero primero lo primero,conecta una lampara serie a la entrada de 220 ac del tv como ya te indicaron,luego desconecta la bobina desmagnetizadora,desconecta el colector del salida horizontal,el pc 817 que dices es un optoacoplador,si ese circuito lleva un ic en fuente esta fijado con tornillo a un disipador y esta antes del trafo de fuente,medi en el capacitor que esta despues del puente de diodos de entrada a ver que tension continua tienes,


----------



## beto89 (Jun 28, 2012)

por fin lo encontré es un regulador k2872 ya lo quite y cheque el condensador y esta funcionando bien no esta en corto le pongo la punta negra en el menos y no marca continuidad las intercambio las puntas y y de continuidad aproximadamente un segundo y luego se quita y no da continuidad ademas cheque todas las resistencias que están cerca del regulador y 2 me salen bajas en ohms que me recomiendas hacer


----------

